
JSON-LD Schema.org Markup Generator - jddoesdev
https://www.jamesdflynn.com/json-ld-schema-generator/
======
jddoesdev
This is a little tool I wrote a while back to help insert structured data into
websites and pages in a more elegant format than traditional markup.

